# SquareSpace



## robinchun (Jul 17, 2015)

I have my website with SquareSpace..can I export from LRCC to my SS site?

Robin


----------



## clee01l (Jul 17, 2015)

The Web Module can provide FTP to any web site that supports FTP. You can send completely formed web pages with FTP.  If SquareSpace supports this kind of web development, the answer is yes.


----------

